# What yeast with Barbera?



## gird123 (Oct 7, 2012)

What yeast should I use with Barbera? I went to Delicato and picked up 34 gallons of 76% Barbera and 24% Rubi red. At 3.65$ per gallon it is hard to beat. They recommended RC-212.

Great place.
http://www.mantecabulletin.com/archives/6791/


----------



## Bartman (Oct 8, 2012)

RC 212 is a good yeast for big red wines, like Barbera. Depending on the juice, you may need some some nutrient added to fully ferment and not stress the yeast. RC 212 is known for needing yeast nutrient/extra nitrogen.


----------



## pwh (Oct 10, 2012)

I got 15 gal and I'm using the (Rose) B71 on 2/3 and RC212 on 1/3, I'm planning on also doing a malo lactic with Viniflora CM-35.


----------



## sili (Oct 10, 2012)

gird123 said:


> What yeast should I use with Barbera? I went to Delicato and picked up 34 gallons of 76% Barbera and 24% Rubi red. At 3.65$ per gallon it is hard to beat. They recommended RC-212.
> 
> Great place.
> http://www.mantecabulletin.com/archives/6791/



I've got 600# of Barbara under primary I am using rc212. Will be using VP 41 malolactic bacteria


----------



## xriddle (Oct 11, 2012)

If you havnt yet, check out the morewine yeast pairing guide as well.

http://morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf


----------

